# Looking to Egg Share in exchange for reduced cost IVF.



## jaybee246 (Aug 6, 2009)

Looking to Share eggs with as many people as I can help in return for a reduced cost IVF cycle. I am 37 and have been steralised hence the need for IVF. Myself and my new partner are hoping deperatly we can have a child of our own but as IVf is going to cost £6000+ it is out of our price range. I have been told by my local clinic that as i have children already i am an ideal candidate for sharing but their cut off age is 35. If we find someone we can help then age doesnt matter. So if you can help me help you pls mail me or contact via here.

Email address removed to protect member identity


----------



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

I would ring every clinic I could find to find out the upper age limit. I did egg share ivf after being sterilised 8yrs ago. Worked first time for me. Good luck.

x


----------



## jaybee246 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hiya, the only way you can be over 36 is if you know the recipitant and they are happy to go ahead! crazy really considering the lack of doners there are but im going to keep looking.Thanks for your message.xx


----------

